# What are you opinions on Dr. Grabow pipes...



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I know they are pretty cheap (and probably cheaply made), but i'm just curious about their reputation and whether or not i should invest in a more quality pipe. I own 2, both of which are in my rotation, otherwise some old estate pipes and a cob.

http://cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=W&srch=DW&item=drgduk04

and

http://cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=W&srch=DW&item=drgryt10

Except the one above, i have the bent version.


----------



## jazzkat88 (Sep 10, 2008)

My first two pipes were Dr. Grabows. I recently bought a Nording freehand and a Boswell Oom-Paul, and must say that they smoke much nicer than the Grabows. I don't know if it has to do with build quality, or the differences in pipe design, or maybe both. Or maybe it's my technique, I'm very new to the world of pipes afterall. Sorry, I realize that's probably not much help, but there it is.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

I think they are nice, inexpensive starter pipes. I have 5 or 6 that I used to when I started before I splurged on more expensive pipes. I still use those Grabows.

I actually just bought one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

they're way underrated IMHO-if they were crap, they wouldn't have been around so long-that being said, the older ones are better than the newer (like many pipes)-they're a great way to build a rotation quickly, especially for what they go for on ebay


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> they're way underrated IMHO-if they were crap, they wouldn't have been around so long-that being said, the older ones are better than the newer (like many pipes)-they're a great way to build a rotation quickly, especially for what they go for on ebay


An example of an older Grabow?


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

i am new to pipes and just bought a grabow duke last week. so far its been a less than stellar experience. the bowl is very small and only last about 15 minutes and it seems to get hot almost immediately. so far i have tried some 5 brothers, 2 super value aromatics, and some ashton guilty pleasure. i decided to order a bigger pipe and some english blends and give it another try.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah for a beginner they will burn you alive. It does teach you though the right and wrong way to handle a pipe. I had one as a beginner and I completely ruined that pipe.

So I learned the hard way.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Vrbas said:


> An example of an older Grabow?


look for westbrook, eldorado-the guys here:
http://drgrabows.myfreeforum.org/index.php
can help you out better than i can


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't like them. They have that silly looking rustication (aka just a bunch of grooves cut in the wood) and the bowls on the ones I've seen are way too small. Mine is also very light and the pipe is kind of petite. It never gets smoked. The bottom of your two pics does look nice but I'll still bet the bowl is small. pipesand cigars have a good range of cheap smokers if you have the time to search through all the links.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I have about 6 older DGs. Some have a small bowl which I don't mind if I'm going to have a quick smoke. The others have larger bowls. I like them, and smoke them often, but them again I'm new to the pipe world. To each its own.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

A cob is a better choice for a starter pipe - they smoke better and cooler than a Grabow or other similar level pipe - and they're priced less too!


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Dr Grabow pipes are great and are very underrated. Yes cobs are great for beginners as are Dr Grabow pipes but you can continue smoking both types forever and a day and be content. You will find a Dr Grabow pipe to suit your taste from the diminuitive (sp) to their big pipe. They will have one to suit your needs. So give them a go and I'm sure you will not regret it :bl


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

I love Grabows and Kaywoodies..
I buy vintage...used..not abused...from the bay or just round and about.
Easy to clean, in most cases. GREAT BRIAR..especially on the higher end, from Grabow, Kaywoodie.
Remember that KBB was the oldest pipe shop in America.
That became Kaywoodie and Grabow. Grabow the lesser grade.
During the depression, Kaywoodie had the highest priced pipes around. When Dunhill came out the Kaywoodies outpriced them.
Kaywoodie is still made today. 
I missed meeting the Kaywoodie at the NY/NJ Pipe show a few weeks ago. I hope to meet the rep in December. They are making some kickass pipes nowadays!!!!

You can't, usually, go wrong with a vintage/estate pipe in clean condition.


----------

